# Bash plate amps at 8 ohms?



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

Does anyone know what they do at 8 ohms? I can only find numbers calculated at 4 ohms for the 300 and 500 versions. Should I assume that it's approx half?

(I'm talking about the ones sold at PE and O-Audio.)


----------



## minitruck_freq (Mar 27, 2005)

O Audio 500 is 325 @ 8 ohm and the 300 is 150 @ 8 ohm.


----------



## evan (Dec 2, 2006)

minitruck_freq said:


> O Audio 500 is 325 @ 8 ohm and the 300 is 150 @ 8 ohm.


Cool. Can I expect similar numbers from the PE versions?


----------



## jermaine3173 (Jan 30, 2008)

most likely


----------



## jermaine3173 (Jan 30, 2008)

well close enough that is


----------

